# Staying healthy!



## Hammerlynn (Feb 22, 2007)

So, I decided to reinvent a journal here.  I thought about resurfacing one of the old ones but thought nah....I'm not that person anymore.  So I will bravely post my before and current pics.  They are not cute bathing suit shots but you'll get the picture.....no vomiting please 

About me for those that may not know.  I have been obese my whole life.  Stopped weighing myself when I hit 280 at one point but am pretty certain that I was heavier than that.  The before pic posted was around 265 in October 2002.  The picture from Christmas 2006 was around 100 pounds lighter.  I have a family history of heart disease and have battled high blood pressure myself.  My grandmother died at 40 and Mom had her first bypass surgery at 42.  She died last summer after complications of her second surgery at the age of 55.  It was to have been a quadruple bypass.  So, when I turned 30 (now 35,) I started freaking out.  I tend to become obsessive at times but you can certainly understand why huh?  I am maintaining my weight between 165-170 and bodyfat last month was 21%.  Clearly there's still work to do but I am just trying to stay healthy.  I have basically maintained now since January 2005 but have continued to drop body fat and gain muscle.  People think I've lost weight because they don't get the whole fat weighs more than muscle gig.

I'm not following a very structured plan right now but I train every body part weekly..usually between a upper/lower body split.  Cardio typically is 2-45 minute sessions (running) and then 1-2 30 minute HIIT sessions weekly.  My diet is not perfect but I try to eat healthfully...mostly clean and allow myself two "naughty" meals a week.  It helps tremendously to have a boyfriend who works out as much as I do and it health conscious.

I suppose that's me in a nutshell.  I'll try to keep up with posting workouts and meals (again..not fully clean but healthful mostly.)

Feel free to whore away 

Oh and you can check out my myspace too for other pictures...these just give a good before and after respresentation 

PS...I was looking at the before pic....realizing at that time I didn't think I was that fat.  Also....my face looks like it's going to explode..how did that not hurt?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Congrats that is a great achievement.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Iain 

So for today:

AM workout:
Upper body-3 sets with middle set at higher weight.
Cardio 30 min HIIT on elliptical

Food will be off due to a funeral (best friend's grandfather.)

1:  1c Organic Daybreak (low sugar/high fiber)
     1c light soymilk
     banana
2:  Um...I forgot to bring food...this is why it's going to be off
3:  Funeral luncheon
4:  Meatloaf (home cooked=I control the ingredients)
     Potatoes


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

I expect great things from your new journal and program. 

Congratulations on the change. I went through a big body recomposition about 2 years ago, so I know how much work and dedication it took for you to achieve that.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice work !!  Good to see another gal posting!  contrat's on your accomplishments so far - that's awesome!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!  It's still amazing to me that I've done this and now maintained for a full year.  That's NEVER happened in the past.

I realized that I need to set some goals too.  I would like to lose a few pounds...well really, I'd like to lose fat.  I'm not really fixated with the scale number anymore although admittedly still get on it daily (I know..I know.)

I have a wedding on April 14 (BF's sister) and would like to lean out a bit more by then.  I realize too that will force me to clean up the diet a bit more although it's not truly horrible anyway.

So this weekend I'll look at goals and face the music 

Today will be leg workout even though I'm just exhausted.  I've been having some hardcore DOMS too after workouts....to the point that I want to send the cat sailing if he walks on my legs!  Am I overdoing it or would some BCAAs help that?  Thoughts and input on that would be great.

Food for today:
1:  Fiber One bar, banana
2:  Low sugar animal crackers
3:  chicken tacos (corn tortillas...just steamed)  VERY little cheese, salsa and lettuce (from a local place)
4:  Not sure what I'm making but it will be quick and easy!

Again..not the cleanest foods but not the worst either.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2007)

Triathlons eh?  That should be fun.  Are you training for that now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome job!!! I used to be about 300lbs and went down to 160...I had no idea at the time how freaking huge I was when I was 300...I thought I was buff until I saw a picture LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Hammer!
Wow...you are half the person you were physically and twice the person you were mentally!
You are definately a person to inspire others!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

You seem pretty motivated. That was a great story. Congrats on your success thus far and to your future achievments. You look great! Do you run on your days off from the gym? I see you have done a few marathons- fantastic.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 1, 2007)

I almost forgot I started this   Thanks everyone!  I am certainly proud of my successes and taking things from the standpoint that I just have to stay healthy now.  Not necessarily following a BB program or nutrition to the extreme but keeping the heart ticking 

Oh and I'm not training for anything right now but the Valpo Triathlon is in July so I'll get in the pool soon and flop around!  I'm still running though and biking so that part will be cake!  I'm debating the Chicago marathon one more time too...it's the 30th anniversary so it would be more amped that ever.  Not sure though.  My body doesn't like me much right now


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi!  I'm a slacker at keeping up with this journal   I'm doing well and have changed my weight program to decrease reps and have been able to increase my weight significantly.  It feels good!  Food is where it should be (for the most part.)  I after being fat for soooooooo many years, it's been nice to maintain since last January but lose bodyfat still (yes, scale weight has only slightly decreased.)  

I guess that is all!  We had some teaser weather here this past week and it was almost 77 degrees!  Now it's cold again and we got some snow last night (that's mostly melted!)  Making dinner for my lovely BF and then going to maybe get in some extra cardio.....er..yea 

Hope ya'll are well


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey girl! Congrats on the awesome change!!!! You should be so proud of yourself and your doing it for the best reason ever~ your health! I'm sorry to hear about your Mom & Grandmother... I bet they are proud of you for taking control! Keep up the great work! Your a big inspiration to us all!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 29, 2007)

Stacey!!! Holy cow girl, how the heck are you?  GREAT to see you here again!  I come and go with good intentions of staying every time.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey guys!  Yes, slacker again.  I've been dealing with some tummy issues pretty regularly so I've been reading to fix them.  I've not been able to tolerate much more dairy than an ounce or two of cheese over the last 5 years so I knew it wasn't that.  So in reading, I came across the informatioin relating to lower carb diets as a fix for digestive issues (gas, bloating...ack!)  So last week I tried it and low and behold it worked.  I'm keeping my carbs below 100 net per day and that seems to have done the trick.  I can never give them up completely since 1) I love carbs and 2) I dont think it would be okay with the running training to have none.

With that comes some weight loss but I'll take it! lol  I feel great though and the only gas I've had in the last couple weeks (well, bad bloaty gas) was attributed to things I ate with sugar alcohols.

So that's me.  Training is going great and I'm getting ready to change it up again.  I'm looking at a full body program on a 3 day split.  Thoughts on that?

Hope everyone is doing GREAT


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, that's a great transformation. good news, i think on monday I will join WW.

I'm subscribing to your journal. Keep me inspired.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL.  I'll try!  I actually still follow the parameters of WW but have my macros calculated for my dietary needs   Now I cant be a slacker since you are watching! hahahaha

You will like the program!


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm looking forward to seeing your's. 

my program is so blah... i need to revamp it. i'm thinking of a full body instead of splits.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 29, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing your's.
> 
> my program is so blah... i need to revamp it. i'm thinking of a full body instead of splits.



I'm actually going to work up a full body this weekend to start on Monday.  I'm bored with splits too and I'll post my food to so you have an idea of how I worked it.  

I have a 45P/35F/20C split and have it entered on Sparkpeople.com because you can adjust the daily intake stuff for those 3 along with whatever else...I track fiber and sodium too.  It's free and has a good food database.

For now I'm heading out but I will post it tomorrow.  I have a journal on O2 as well if you want to check it out there but I'll keep up with this one too because I miss my buds


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 29, 2007)

*goes of O2, search*


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey all!  I did not realize that I let this journal go so long without an update!  So here's my update 

I started training in April for the Chicago marathon, got a really bad kidney infection and was sidelined for a month.  It sucked but in that time I realized I was not going to be able to follow through with that race.  Anything over 7-8 miles was starting to bring about some physical pains that were just my body telling me that my marathon days were over.  It was kinda sad but I know its for the best!

In June, I started working with a coach with the intentions of just looking like a figure competitor.  Well, as time passed and I attended her camp, I realized that I really do want to do a few shows!  So with her encouragement, I've committed to do my first figure show on April 05, 2008 in Ottawa, IL!  I'm so excited and nervous.  I still have some work to do but that's 6 months away and I've been doing very well on this program.  For those that wonder, I'm working with Cathy Savage out of Boston.  Her site is Cathy Savage Fitness if you are curious.  And this is not a commercial! 

I'm currently following pre-contest diet to get ready for my Vegas vacation   It'll be the first big trip that me and the BF take together.  He may have some things up his sleeve but I'm not sure.  It'll be a year for us on October 6th!

I'm continuing to lean out and am sitting right now around 160lbs with 20% BF.  Completely acceptable being this far how from show.  

So that's my update for anyone that wants to know!  I've been lurking here quite a bit but get lazy about posting.  I'll _try_ to be better about that.

Hope you all are well!


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

When is your trip to Vegas going to be?? We will be there on Halloween weekend... it's a fun fun time!

Good luck in your contest in April!! That's awesome!  I'm still on the fence whether I'm doing one next year.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck on that as well. I've seen the Cathy Savage site a million times, but just don't have the money to get one of the programs. How is it going so far??


----------

